# Battlefield 3 - Armored Kill Trailer



## BlueLaser (19. Juli 2012)

*Battlefield 3 - Armored Kill Trailer*​



hier ist der offizielle Trailer zum kommenden DLC Amored Kill:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0LU7qBYf74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Inhalt von Amored Kill:

4 neue Maps - erstmals eine Winter-Map zu sehen
5 neue Fahrzeuge
ATVs
AC130
Panzerjäger
mobile Artillerie
neuer Spielmodi Tank Superiority
5 neue Auftäge


----------



## Star_KillA (19. Juli 2012)

Sieht ganz nett aus , hab trotzdem KEIN Premium.


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. Juli 2012)

Schneemaps!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Juli 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nett aus , hab trotzdem KEIN Premium.


 Wenn du zu denen gehörst die sich alle Erweiterungen kaufen wieso kein PRemium ? Falls nicht ignorier meinen Post.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (19. Juli 2012)

Sehr geil ! Das ist mal wieder Battlefield.
Ich hasse diese Inf-Kämpfe auf kleinen Maps.
Close Quarters hat hier nix zu suchen finde ich, deswegen habe ich mir auch kein Premium geholt.
Ich brauche nur Armored Kill und vielleicht ein weiteres DLC.


----------



## Jupp007 (19. Juli 2012)

Sieht sehr actionreich aus! So mag man das, aber die Realität sieht im Spiel immer anders aus


----------



## TomatenKenny (19. Juli 2012)

uhh ich freu mich wieder auf die neue glitchsuche


----------



## Ritz186 (19. Juli 2012)

voll blöde das keine neuen waffen kommen................ist eigentlich das schönste immer an den neuen dlc...

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juli 2012)

es gibt doch neue waffen oO sin halt auf neue fahrzeuge montiert ^^


----------



## RapToX (19. Juli 2012)

die wüstenmap find ich jetzt nicht so toll. die sieht irgendwie so leer aus. der rest gefällt mir aber recht gut, vor allem die schneemap 
bin auch mal gespannt, wie das mit dem ac130 so ablaufen wird.


----------



## DON (19. Juli 2012)

Man man man... Raketenartillery, schwer bewaffnete Radpanzer, ac130 usw. 
Das wird ja so ne perverse Materialschlacht.


----------



## takan (19. Juli 2012)

ich würde eine haubitze anstatt der raketenbatterie vorziehen. sone schöne pzhb 2000 mit laser munition . da hat der sniper wieder ne sinnhafte aufgabe *gg


----------



## savage-fg (19. Juli 2012)

Ja,sieht gut aus ,werd ich mir im September zum Birthday holen oder schencken lassen ,


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. Juli 2012)

juhuuui... hab ja schon Premium gekauft... 

ab und zu macht auch close quarters Spass.. zumindest der Gunmode... da kann man mal richtig mit der Flinte rumballern oder noscope mit der M95 (aehh M98) mit Schalldämpfer

hoffentlich kommt bald auch bfbc3, da freue ich mich noch mehr drauf.. und dann natürlich hoffentlich bald bf4


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (19. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir, scheint als haben 64er Server für mich endlich eine sinnvolle Berechtigung. Warten wir's halt mal ab wie es sich dann am Ende spielen wir. Von Close Quarters bin ich bisher eigentlich positiver überrascht als ich gedacht hätte. Hoffentlich ist die eine Map auch mal wirklich eine Waldmap, und nicht nur so dreiastiges Unkraut wie in Caspian Border. Dazu noch Schneegebiete - ich denke das gibt wieder einen neuen taktischen Touch im Gameplay.


----------



## Psychodelity (19. Juli 2012)

also das wird mal wieder ein feines gerotze...die wüsten map erinnert mich an die von 1942 

freu freu..... 

werd mir das dlc wohl einzeln holen da ich nicht einsehe mir premium zuholen da bei der LE schon BtK bei war


----------



## MasterSax (20. Juli 2012)

Premium bekommste schon billig und kannst eher zocken als die andern  so wie ich


----------



## apostoli (20. Juli 2012)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> uhh ich freu mich wieder auf die neue glitchsuche


 
Was ist dieses glitchen eigentlich. ??


----------



## kuer (20. Juli 2012)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nett aus , hab trotzdem KEIN Premium.





UNd was hat das Pack mit Premium zu tun  Kann man auch einzeln kaufen. Solche Posts werde ich nie verstehen. 
Ich freu mich auf diese Pack und es wird gekauft ! Punkt


----------



## kuer (20. Juli 2012)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> uhh ich freu mich wieder auf die neue glitchsuche





Ne wenn du sonst nicht gebacken bekommst, viel spass beim suchen.  Leute gibts


----------



## 0815klimshuck (20. Juli 2012)

GEIL


----------



## christian.pitt (20. Juli 2012)

apostoli schrieb:


> Was ist dieses glitchen eigentlich. ??


 
Let me google that for you


----------



## Captainchaotika (20. Juli 2012)

Ich fonds toll, mal n Doc das was auf panzerkämpfe legt.


----------



## PakiXT (20. Juli 2012)

Riesenmaps mit Schnee sogar...das wird ein must have !! Hab Premium kanns früher zocken


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. Juli 2012)

wird bestimmt richtig fett!!


----------



## mrnils253 (20. Juli 2012)

TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Schneemaps!!!!!!!!!


 
Ist das normal das ich zuerst Schnaps gelesen habe ?


----------



## apostoli (20. Juli 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> Let me google that for you



Da will doch einer echt bescheißen !! Das glaub ich ja jetz nicht.


----------



## Captainchaotika (20. Juli 2012)

Hä ???


----------



## motek-18 (20. Juli 2012)

Premium schon längst gekauft und Map


----------



## Jackey555 (21. Juli 2012)

Wo kann man denn Premium günstig erwerben? Hab auch BtK durch die LE. Dennoch sind es ja nicht nur die DLCs de man damit erhält. Stats löschen und weitere kleinigkeiten gehen ja auch nur bei Premium.


----------



## Redbull0329 (21. Juli 2012)

mrnils253 schrieb:


> Ist das normal das ich zuerst Schnaps gelesen habe ?


 
Ja, für einen Alkoholiker schon 

Der Trailer knallt richtig, kranker Scheiss  

Ich freu mich schon wie ein


----------



## cortex777 (22. Juli 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn Premium günstig erwerben? Hab auch BtK durch die LE. Dennoch sind es ja nicht nur die DLCs de man damit erhält. Stats löschen und weitere kleinigkeiten gehen ja auch nur bei Premium.


 
Battlefield 3: Premium DLC - EA Origin Key | DLC Keys | Game Keys | GameKeyShop.net Ist finde ich am einfachsten da Versand des Keys an deine Emailadresse erfolgt .

Zum neuen DLC sage ich nur: Boah alter geil eh unnormal eh - YouTube


----------



## ich111 (22. Juli 2012)

Für den Preis krieg ichs ja bei Amazon


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das sie ruhig nochmal 5 Fahrzeuge mehr reinpacken könnten. Es kommen 5 neue Fahrzeuge. Eine AC-130, und ein Quad. Wow. Damit bleiben jetzt noch 3 Fahrzeuge mit denen man wirklich was anfangen kann. nicht falsch verstehen, AC 130 ist ja cool, aber wenn man sie nicht steuern kann zählt das für mich nicht als vollwertiges Fahrzeug ...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Juli 2012)

cortex777 schrieb:


> Battlefield 3: Premium DLC - EA Origin Key | DLC Keys | Game Keys | GameKeyShop.net Ist finde ich am einfachsten da Versand des Keys an deine Emailadresse erfolgt .
> 
> Zum neuen DLC sage ich nur: Boah alter geil eh unnormal eh - YouTube


 
Kenn eine Seite die ist billiger  auch Peer Email, hab da BF3 Bad company Mw3 usw gekauft Battlefield 3 Premium (PC)


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Juli 2012)

und ich kenn eine seite die ist im allgemein noch billiger: Gamekeys.biz


----------



## Jackey555 (22. Juli 2012)

ja knapp 40 Euro hört sich gut an. Kann es da Probs geben mit diesen Keys, sind ja in soner Grauzone soweit ich weiß.


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Juli 2012)

der shop, den ich gepostet hab, hat 3 jahre garantie, sitz in deutschland und top support, antworten innerhalb von 3h am sonntag

habe dort schon mehrmals eingekauft


----------



## InvisibleMilch (22. Juli 2012)

Ich habe Premium für 23 € bekommen...  


WUHU 100 POSTS!


----------



## TankCommander (22. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das Premium im guten alten Media Markt für 39,95€ gekauft....war in der Werbung.


----------



## Jackey555 (22. Juli 2012)

InvisibleMilch schrieb:


> Ich habe Premium für 23 € bekommen...
> 
> 
> WUHU 100 POSTS!



Wie das denn?


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Juli 2012)

indischer proxyy wahrscheinlich, würde das aber nicht machen, da hier nur probleme entstehen: angefangen vom bezahlen, über der eventuellen sperrung des accounts,  bis hin zu steuerrechtlichen problemen...


----------



## Jackey555 (22. Juli 2012)

Joa das werde ich wohl lassen.


----------



## Kondar (24. Juli 2012)

Sleepwalker47 schrieb:


> Sehr geil ! Das ist mal wieder Battlefield.
> Ich hasse diese Inf-Kämpfe auf kleinen Maps.
> Close Quarters hat hier nix zu suchen finde ich, deswegen habe ich mir auch kein Premium geholt.
> Ich brauche nur Armored Kill und vielleicht ein weiteres DLC.


 
Kein Skill?


----------



## Ice-Head (24. Juli 2012)

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig auf die epischen Fahrzeug schlachten und die riesigen Maps 
& Premium war absolut kein Fehlkauf, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2012)

Ich bin nur gespannt, wie sich die neue Artillerie auf die Balance auswirkt.
Besetzt werden kann sie zwar angeblich nur von einer Person, doch die Frage ist eben wie genau/zielsicher man damit feuert, und wie lange die Nachladezeit beträgt. Zumindest soll das Artilleriefahrzeug nicht allzu viel aushalten.

Durch die vielen Fahrzeuge (welche an Flaggeneroberungen gebunden sind), kommt auch wieder mehr Taktik ins Spiel, da die Haltung verschiedener Flaggen den Sieg maßgeblich beeinflussen.


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juli 2012)

Jetzt muss das Spiel nur noch in Steam rauskommen und ich kaufe es auch


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Juli 2012)

wird es aber nie, da ea seine dlcs selbst vertreiben will, und das gegen die agbs von steam verstößt -> folge kein steam für bf3, etc.
außerdem würde es dann so werden, dass sich dann zuerst steam öffnet und danach origin


----------



## BigBubby (24. Juli 2012)

Tja dann gibts kein Geld für EA. Nicht mein Problem. Es gibt mehr in der Welt als Spiele  (Genieße gerade 30°C+)
Crysis 2 ist letzendlich ja auch auf Steam zurückgekehrt...


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juli 2012)

Kondar schrieb:


> Kein Skill?



Das sind Maps für hyperaktive CoD-Kinder.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2012)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Tja dann gibts kein Geld für EA. Nicht mein Problem. Es gibt mehr in der Welt als Spiele  (Genieße gerade 30°C+)
> Crysis 2 ist letzendlich ja auch auf Steam zurückgekehrt...



Und gerade weil Crysis 2 auch auf Steam vertreten ist, wird BF3 früher oder später bestimmt auch kommen. Man muss halt warten können.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Juli 2012)

Glaub ich nicht. Die Spiele mit Origin-Zwang sind Superhits aus eigenem Hause. DICE (BF 3) Bioware (ME 3) und EA Sports (FIFA 12) gehören zu 100 % EA. 

Crytek (Crysis 2) gehört nicht EA und deswegen hat Crytek auch ein Mitspracherecht bei den Distributionswegen.


----------



## BigBubby (25. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt, es gibt mehr in der Welt als BF3. Auch wenns Schade ist. Aber manchmal muss man halt konsequent bleiben.


----------



## christian.pitt (25. Juli 2012)

ich finde es nur irgendwie witzig, dass so viele origin boykottieren, obwohl es haargenau das selbe wie steam ist
und kommt mir nicht mit spyware oder ähnliches, wurde schon zig mal untersucht, dass eben nichts gescannt wird, außer .exe's, ob diese ea-spiele sind - bei mir zB hat sich automatisch bc2 in das origin-spiele-verzeichnis eingetragen

btw: war der widerspruch gegen steam noch größer beim launch, als bei origin (wenn man die aufgepluschte medien-bericht erstattung nicht dazuzählt) - und was ist steam heute? genau - der größte digitale-spiele verkäufer, mit einer fast-monopol stellung
somit ist origin mMn sogarf sehr gut, denn konkurrenz belebt den markt


----------



## BigBubby (25. Juli 2012)

1. origin ist ea und ich kaufe ea titel nur, wenn sie absolute must have für mich sind. das jährliche grüßt das murmeltier gefällt mir nicht. genau wie die politiker gleichen aussagen der firma. (gleiches gilt übrigens für cod bei mir. world of war war mein letztes.)
2. will ich keine 2 plattform benutzen. eine reicht mir. 
das hat nicht viel mit datenschutz, sondern persönlichen referenzen zu tun.


----------



## AnthraX (25. Juli 2012)

ist ja auch jedem selsbt überlassen. Ich persönlich begrüsse solche Programme wie Steam oder Origin. ich kaufe mein spiel mit hülle im laden. aktiviere den Code und ab gehts. Laden tu ich das ganze über eine 100.000er leitung. Die CDs sehen aus wie neu und die hülen haben keine Macke. Macht sich so gut in meinem Spieleregal und ich kann alles ganz bequem über quasi 1 Prorgamm starten. Dazu wirkt das ganze noch ne ganze ecke aufgeräumter als Steam (was auch daran liegt das es einfach noch nicht so viele möglihckeiten gibt). ich finde die Origin lösugn als sehr bequem. eine art zentraler lauchner meiner Spiele 
wers nciht mag der mags halt nicht  ist ein freies land


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2012)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass origin mir an sich nicht gefällt.
Ich sage nur, dass ich keinen zweiten brauche und da ich aus CS zeiten heraus mit Steam angefangen habe, klappt das wunderbar und ich benutze davon eigentlich auch nur die "kaufseite" und die spiele seite. Der Rest ist für mich gar nicht existenz. (by the way, ich ziehe es mit gigabit  )


----------



## AnthraX (26. Juli 2012)

gigabit wird da aber sich nicht so echt unterstützt ;D ich bin froh wenn ich mal mit 8-9 MB iwo laden kann. Prinzipiell verstehe ich PERSÖNLICH es nicht wie man ein klasse Spiel wie BF3 ncht spielen will wenn es ja nur darum geht das man kein 2.  Programm wie Origin haben will. Einfahc nicht in den Autostart und nur kurz starten wenn man das spielen will (nicht mal das muss man direkt machen wenn man sich direk im browser ins battlelog einloggt, dann wird beim serverjoinen Origin einfach im hintergrund gestartet, richtig was mitkriegen tut man davon gar nicht). Wie gesgat ist das meine persönliche Meinung und natürlich akzeptier ich deine


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juli 2012)

Mir gefällt eigentlich überhaupt kein Client ala Steam, Origin und Co. Aber es gibt einfach Spiele auf die ich nicht verzichten will (bestes Beispiel wäre die BF-Reihe). Und wenn man später noch einen dritten Client braucht um die Witcher-Reihe zu spielen, werde ich mir Wiederwillen auch diesen zulegen, da ich auch darauf nicht verzichten wollen würde.

Das ist aber alles Einstellungssache. Wenn man auf viele Spiele problemlos verzichten kann, würde ich das auch tun, ohne Zweifel.


----------



## BigBubby (26. Juli 2012)

als schüler hätte ich auch nicht drauf verzichtet. aber jetzt habe ich so wenig zeit, dass ich entscheiden kann/muss und da kann ich mich gegen vereine wie ea entscheiden und für metro, stalker, civ, total war, batman usw.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juli 2012)

durch bf3 hab ich den mist in form von origin. das is mir scho zuviel, also wird eben steam boykottiert. is auch viel günstiger. bei steam gibts viel zu viel scheiss ^^ un bei origin? sportspiele, brauch kein mensch. moh, wozu? gibt ja bf. un sonst so? au nix was mich intressieren würd. gut, mich intressiert eh 90% der games nen feuchten die aufm markt sin ><


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Juli 2012)

Allein schon wegen den Schnäppchen ist Steam gut. Optional, versteht sich. Retailversionen mit Steamzwang sind Dreck.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe das die 4 neuen Maps von Aftermath, welche in Tehran angesiedelt sind auch wieder mehr auf Größe gehen. Es ist zwar die Rede von Städtemaps, aber da zeigt ja Karkand das das auch wunderbar im großen Stil funktioniert.


----------



## Rizzard (1. August 2012)

Morgen soll wohl ein Livestream von Armored Kill übertragen werden.

Summer Showcase 2012 Live Stream - EA


----------

